# Suspect Fished Out Of Water After Police Chase



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

_Two Arrested On Warrants_

*MIDDLEBORO, Mass. -- *A state trooper needed a dry-suit to fish a suspect out of the Taunton river before arresting him on Tuesday, according to a statement.

State police pulled over 26-year-old Shannon Savoy after learning that thirty-year-old Richard W. Bembery was riding with her. Police said Bembery has outstanding warrants in Massachusetts and Rhode Island.

Police stopped Savoy on route 495 in Middleboro. She was arrested, and Bembery ran.

The Canine Unit and the Middleboro, Lakeville, Taunton and Raynham Police Departments joined the State Police searching for Bembery along the Taunton River.

Trooper Joseph Baker found him in the river holding on to brush along the river's edge. According to the statement, Bembery was so cold and tired he couldn't pull himself out of the water.

Baker, a member of the State Police Dive Team, put on a dry-suit, dragged Bembery out of the water and arrested him.

Police say they found $550,000 cash, more than 200 grams of what they believe is cocaine and a handgun.

Both Savoy and Bembery are charged with gun and drug violations. Bembery faces additional fugitive charges.

_Copyright 2006 by The Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed._

Related To Story



*Video: *Man Arrested


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

And if he died the big deal would have been?


----------

